# Where do you get info for...



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

If you take a look at my "New Project" thread you will see I'm setting up a blog. 

I want to set up a page full of links to useful websites for informtion on different small animals. I personally only know sites for hamsters so I need your help!

Where do you go for information on...

Rats
Hamsters
Mice
Gerbils
Degus
Guinea Pigs
Rabbits
Chinchillas

And any other animal you can think of! Plus general small animal websites (Pet forums will be going under the "General" category as it covers all small animals).


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

be back soon and i shall ponder whilst I'm away (tescos for wine)

Em
xx


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

i have used this site for mice hope it helps 
Pet Mice - "Everything you need to know about caring for pet mice."


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

- Hamster Central for hamsters

and

Fancy Mice Breeders • Index page for mice

not really sites but forums, however both would be helpful to new commers to the animals as both have very friendly members willing to help out with everything you need. They also have various stickied threads with useful info on and people selling if you were looking into getting either mice or hamsters


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I've always gone to www.ratshackforum/forum and Fancy Rats | Home for my info on the ratties


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

For Rabbits I got to Rabbit Retreat Forum :lol:

For piggies I go to Guinea Pigs - Rodents with Attitude Forums - Powered by vBulletin

Same as Argent for the ratties

For Degu's I go to DEGUTOPIA -(')')- For all your degu needs


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Golden Bunnies Rabbit Forum
www.theguineapighutch.com
The Guinea Pig Forum - Powered by vBulletin
Happy Hoppers Rabbit Forum


----------

